# FFL research



## maggiebell45 (24 Sep 2004)

Hello all.  I am searching for Legionnaires, enlisted or retired, to interview for a film I and my partner are working on.  Please, no pretenders, this is serious research and I would welcome some input from the brave men of the French Foreign Legion.  My ex husband was in the legion and I do know the mechanics of it, what I am looking for is the heart of it, and that is you.  Thank you so much.
Sincerly, Tammy Bellevre


----------



## MikeM (28 Sep 2004)

Well considering this message board is for the Canadian Army, and not the French Army, you might be out of luck.


----------



## maggiebell45 (28 Sep 2004)

Thank you for your kind reply, but I posted on this site because there is a couple of boards about foreign armies.  So perhaps I'll get lucky somewhere down the line.  Doesn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Sep 2004)

Good luck on your search, what type of film is it? And what is it going to be used for?


----------



## maggiebell45 (28 Sep 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes.  We are producing a film about a conflicted young man, whom, in time, joins the Legion.  The basis of the film is about cultural displacement and the effect it has on one individual.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Sep 2004)

Sounds interesting, hopefully you find what you need.

http://www.cervens.net/legionboard/

Maybe that will help


----------



## maggiebell45 (1 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the link.


----------

